# Just completed....



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Finished this job on new years eave. We painted the entire 1st floor, most of the 2nd floor and the stairway to the 3rd. Hung wallpaper in the front room & kitchen.

The HO's cousin was painting it on the side by himself, and there was no way he was going to be able to complete it before they moved in. I'm good friends with the PM, and got my foot in the door that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

And a few more, with some good looking guy in one shot.... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome looking work as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks nice :thumbsup:
I bet the cousin was pleased you stepped in to help?

I wasn't quite ready for one of those shots as I was scrolling down 
Boy!!! Your paste tables knock spots out of our ones in the UK.



*SEA**N* :boat: Need something shipped


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Looks nice :thumbsup:
> I bet the cousin was pleased you stepped in to help?
> 
> I wasn't quite ready for one of those shots as I was scrolling down
> ...


Cousin was_ very_ happy. The guy works at a paint store and paint's on the side. This job was *way *to big for one person, and to nice of a house for someone who is not a professional. (First house I ever worked in that had an elevator!) In some of the rooms we were just finishing up what was already started, and I had a hard time not fixing some of the items we were not contracted to paint.... 

Now... what picture was it that you "were not ready for"?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> *SEA**N* :boat: Need something shipped


Oh Yah. You got the customs thing figured out then. :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning work!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work as always Schmidt!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> I wasn't quite ready for one of those shots as I was scrolling down
> Boy!!! Your paste tables knock spots out of our ones in the UK.


:sweatdrop:



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Now... what picture was it that you "were not ready for"?


Umm, err :sweatdrop:
See my post above,,, I wasn't ready to see such a lovely paste table inch:

:thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Oh Yah. You got the customs thing figured out then. :jester:


The Britains HMRC will let anything in, Work. 
A back-hander and the writing of 'GIFT' in the relevant box and we're well away :shifty:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> :sweatdrop:
> 
> 
> Umm, err :sweatdrop:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice work.

You consistently do the types of projects that I wish I got to do more often.

( minus the lacquer/oil/solvents etc. )


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Simply IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a winner, real nice work.


----------

